# Would you move to Florida?



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you were planning to move from UK to Florida in your mid fifties, probably semi retiring but possibly working part time (nurse/electrician), what part of Florida would you go? 
I am UK/US dual national and my husband would have a green card. We are seeking sunny weather, laid back lifestyle, nice people, no yobs/hoodies, away from hurricane areas.
Would like to hear from brits living over their for a realistic view of life.
Medical care worries aside, is it a good place to grow old? We are late forties now and just thinking about planning for the future, UK seems less appealing these days and I don't know if I want to grow old here.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is it with FL and CA :>)))

FL and hurricans come as a package. You will have to learn to live with it if you decide to move there. Personaly I like the Panhandle - a few miles from the beach life goes its normal course; cities are relatively small; cost of living is reasonable.

Have you looked into educational and licensing requirements for your jobs?


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I don't know why the brits choose Fl or CA, I guess it is the sun, beaches and laid back lifestyle we all long for.
As for jobs, we have worked in the States before and I am aware that I would have to take licensing exams again if I wanted to work in nursing.
Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CHICK60 said:


> If you were planning to move from UK to Florida in your mid fifties, probably semi retiring but possibly working part time (nurse/electrician), what part of Florida would you go?
> I am UK/US dual national and my husband would have a green card. We are seeking sunny weather, laid back lifestyle, nice people, no yobs/hoodies, away from hurricane areas.
> Would like to hear from brits living over their for a realistic view of life.
> Medical care worries aside, is it a good place to grow old? We are late forties now and just thinking about planning for the future, UK seems less appealing these days and I don't know if I want to grow old here.


Anywhere but Orlando, surburban areas are better for some people than cities ..thats down to preference. There are no Hurricane free areas...

The further south you go.. the hotter it is ..and the more expensive


----------



## JCore86 (Apr 6, 2009)

CHICK60 said:


> If you were planning to move from UK to Florida in your mid fifties, probably semi retiring but possibly working part time (nurse/electrician), what part of Florida would you go?
> I am UK/US dual national and my husband would have a green card. We are seeking sunny weather, laid back lifestyle, nice people, no yobs/hoodies, away from hurricane areas.
> Would like to hear from brits living over their for a realistic view of life.
> Medical care worries aside, is it a good place to grow old? We are late forties now and just thinking about planning for the future, UK seems less appealing these days and I don't know if I want to grow old here.


Hi'ya, 

I was born and raised in Orlando, and just moved to the UK last year. Compared to Florida, it’s like paradise here. 

I’m not very fond of living in Florida. It’s a 12 month summer, but not a comfortable summer like in the UK. When I hear the Brits complaining about warm days here, I laugh. There is a very high crime rate, and not a variety of interesting places to visit. You have major metropolitan areas, beaches and swamp-land. That’s all. It’s nice for a holiday, to lounge by the pool and eat at amazing restaurants, but imagine trying to run errands and live life in that same heat. When you walk 20 feet to the mailbox to get your mail and break a sweat you’ll understand. 

Why not try going a bit further north to Georgia, South Carolina, Kentucky, Tennessee or North Carolina? You’ll get nice warm summers but also the three other seasons as well, more interesting culture and scenery, more bang for your buck, and a generally nicer group of people. Ever heard of Southern Hospitality? Trust me when I say Florida is too far south to be bothered with that. 

Stephen Fry openly said in an interview that he didn't want to visit Florida, especially Miami, because it didn't represent America properly and I couldn’t agree more. 

I hope this helps give you some realistic perspective. Although, if your heart is set on Florida I would recommend a suburb of Orlando called Mount Dora. It has a small town feel with lots of shops, restaurants and entertainment, is located on Lake Apopka for lovely sunsets and is retirement friendly. Always visit first, of course.

Good luck!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> We are seeking sunny weather, laid back lifestyle, nice people, no yobs/hoodies, away from hurricane areas.


Arizona? Natural disaster free state.


----------



## CJ-EPF (Apr 8, 2009)

Florida is not all that. It is HOT!! If I were moving there, I would look around Jacksonville. It is a bit more sheltered from the storms and the town is not built around tourism.

There is no getting away from hurricanes from Brownsville Texas all the way around to Cape Hatteras. Florida gets hit a few times a years though. Checking the FEMA maps for high ground is important.

Is the beach important? There are plenty of better warm places if you don't need the beach. I like Austin TX myself. Central North Carolina is nice too.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

A lot of Brtis that my cousin know wind up in SW Florida, particularly Naples/Marco Island.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Florida? Not sure if I would go there, but it is a popular place to retire. I have friends in Tampa that like it quite a bit. Arizona has it's number of retirees, and having just spent the last 10 years in the south of the state, I am so glad I left. It is very hot, no actually VERY VERY hot in the summer-unless you go north to Sedona or Flagstaff; actually an intersting place to live and might be what you are looking for but it does snow some. There is a water shortage problem and may you never have to drink the tap water there as it can be downright disgusting tasting, although no worries, there is enough chlorine in it to kill anything! I like San Diego, CA. quite a bit. It has great weather, earth quakes seem to be much more mild, and it is beautiful- however, very expensive and I could never dream of buying a house in an area that I would like to live- hope you can

Best of luck on your quest! I'm sure you will find it.

R-


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

tomben said:


> Arizona? Natural disaster free state.


I have the impression that Arizona is quite a barren place to live. What are its favourable features and lifestyle like?


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

JCore86 said:


> Hi'ya,
> 
> I was born and raised in Orlando, and just moved to the UK last year. Compared to Florida, it’s like paradise here.
> 
> ...


What part of UK are you living in?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> I have the impression that Arizona is quite a barren place to live. What are its favourable features and lifestyle like?


Phoenix is simply LA without the sea!


----------



## WorldFlightRN (Apr 10, 2009)

Arizona is so beautiful and a great place to live if you can stand the hot summers. 

But why the states for retirement? I travel all over the world, and the US is the last place I want to retire. Especially Florida- it's a giant arm pit. Our healtcare is in crisis and our economy is going south. 

Ever looked into Costa Rica?

Just a thought.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi There. 

We are just about to do just what you are considering. We currently live in the South of England and are moving just outside Pensacola. We purchased a house last year and look forward to moving in! People in the area are kind and considerate, somewhat unlike what we now see in the UK. 

We lived in London, Horsham and now the Isle of Wight. Wherever we have lived in the UK there is the same cynacism and aggression. Even here is a small village on the Isle of Wight we find the same attitudes. UK PLC has become a joke. 

Houses in the Panhandle are very affordable and food and petrol prices are very good. Obviously one has to consider healthcare very carefully. But with the right planning over several months we are convinced we are making the right decision. 

A new Grandson in Florida seals the deal!

Best wishes to you


----------



## Luce1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Like Rokzy I have friends that live in Tampa - and i've been there on holiday before and thought it was lovely, although I don't know what it would be like living there permanently! 

If you move anywhere abroad you are going to have to adapt, hope it goes well for you!


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> Hi There.
> 
> We are just about to do just what you are considering. We currently live in the South of England and are moving just outside Pensacola. We purchased a house last year and look forward to moving in! People in the area are kind and considerate, somewhat unlike what we now see in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hello
Thanks for your reply. Are you selling up lock, stock and barrel in UK, or are you keeping an English residence? What are the costs for healthcare for people in their 50's?
Looking at the other replies, it seems that Florida is not the first choice of many. This is surprising considering the amount of Brits that have settled over there. Somebody else suggested the Panhandle. Why did you choose that area, did you explore other areas first?

Kind regards.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> Hello
> Thanks for your reply. Are you selling up lock, stock and barrel in UK, or are you keeping an English residence? What are the costs for healthcare for people in their 50's?
> Looking at the other replies, it seems that Florida is not the first choice of many. This is surprising considering the amount of Brits that have settled over there. Somebody else suggested the Panhandle. Why did you choose that area, did you explore other areas first?
> 
> Kind regards.


Good morning.

We do have some family and friends in Pensacola but also we have friends in Clermont which is to the North of Orlando.

Pensacola is a lovely area. The beaches are superb. The amenities are very good. Climate wise it does get VERY hot in the summer but can also be freezing cold in the winter.

The people are kind hearted and very welcoming. But ultimately it was the family ties that settled us there.

We are selling up completely. We already have two quotes for moving our belongings.

Healthcare is a major issue obviously. We have obtained several quotes which are tailored to our specific circumstances. I intend on finding a job when we final make the trip and healthcare is the one thing I will have as a job requirement.

We went into this with our eyes open. It is too easy to paint an amazingly rosy picture in your own mind and overlook the bigger issues. I have over analyzed if anything and have pretty much covered all the pitfalls.

We are fortunate in that the Realtor who sold us our house has given us an immense amount of help and information in the six months or so after our house purchase and has become a close friend.

As for the location in the USA. If I had a REAL choice I would live in either the Pacific Northwest (Bainbridge Island - Seattle) or maybe New England (Go Red Sox!).

But as I said in a previous posting, the new Grandson in Florida seals the deal!

Have a look at the Blue Cross Blue Shield Association website for a typical insurance quote. I have checked out quite a few others such as Aetna, but the Blue Cross/Shield seem to be very competative. Also remember that it gives a standard quote, it could change once you start filling in weight/height and any existing conditions. I hope I have answered your questions? If not please feel free to give me a nudge.


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for your reply and good luck in your new life in Fl. I have appreciated everyone's views but I guess the best thing to do is visit the State and have a drive around. My husband is not keen to sell up over here as he still wants to maintain links here in UK, so I guess eventually a flat in both countries would be the ideal solution if we can afford it.
We have lived in the US back in the 80's and we both enjoyed our stay, I think the people are a delight and very welcoming, I hope the credit crunch has not changed their spirit and positivity too much.


----------



## kahunakevin (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been living abroad for 10 years and I am just now coming back to the States. This is really weird for me and I don't know how to relate. Even though I am a US Citizen, I don't feel like it and I don't know what to do... Can someone please help me.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

kahunakevin said:


> I have been living abroad for 10 years and I am just now coming back to the States. This is really weird for me and I don't know how to relate. Even though I am a US Citizen, I don't feel like it and I don't know what to do... Can someone please help me.



Hi Kahunakevin,


Firstly, what you are feeling is normal- I have found this website TCKID: A Home for Third Culture Kids and Adults that is very familiar with the feeling of not belonging to your home country, nor where you are familar with, there is actually a term for this, it's "third culture kid." I think you may be able to find someone there who you can relate with. You are really not as odd as you may feel.

Hang in there, you are not alone!
Rokzy


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, one more thing, you may consider posting a new thread in the "expat forum social area" or another area to get more response.


----------



## docjr (Apr 17, 2009)

We have many friends who live in Florida. Many. Not one of them dislike it. As for the hurricanes it is a reality. However, our friends in the Tampa Bay area seem to boast that it always misses them. Bound to happen some day I imagine. That said, my wife would like to move there for sure.


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

docjr said:


> We have many friends who live in Florida. Many. Not one of them dislike it. As for the hurricanes it is a reality. However, our friends in the Tampa Bay area seem to boast that it always misses them. Bound to happen some day I imagine. That said, my wife would like to move there for sure.


Thanks for your reply. How do they like the Tampa Bay area?


----------



## BlueHerons (Feb 10, 2009)

docjr said:


> We have many friends who live in Florida. Many. Not one of them dislike it. As for the hurricanes it is a reality. However, our friends in the Tampa Bay area seem to boast that it always misses them. Bound to happen some day I imagine. That said, my wife would like to move there for sure.



I just want to add that a lot of people in New Orleans boasted the same thing before Katrina hit.

Hurricanes are deadly and not to be taken lightly.

That said, we get plenty of warning to get out of the way for them and hopefully all will heed the warnings.

Good luck!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> I have the impression that Arizona is quite a barren place to live. What are its favourable features and lifestyle like?


That is a common opinion. I landed in Arizona by mistake really, I got laid off from my job on Cape Cod, MA and this was the only job available at the time.

Put it this way i would rather be stuck in a 3500 square foot house with swimming pool in 4 months of very hot temps. Rather than stuck in a 1200 square foot tiny cape cod house over a bitter cold, wet northeast winter :rain: that drags on for 5-6 months. No more waking up a 5am having to get rid of 2 foot of snow in the driveway
I do not miss the north east coast like i said we had cold winters, very muggy humid summers where you can hardly see through the bugs. Touristy areas get too crowded with tourists and there were always too many old people driving big town cars around at 20 miles under the speed limit. 

People say Phoenix is like LA and i disagree, its becoming more like LA but it is not LA yet. Nowhere near as much pollution, crime, high property prices or traffic congestion.

Phoenix is missing a nomal city center. Downtown is just a ballpark, university and a few high rise buildings. The immediate surrounding area is not very nice, its old and run down. In Phoenix everything is just spread all over the place and not sure i'd like it much if i were young and single. 

Having said that once they finish the hoover dam bypass Las Vegas will be just over a 3 hour drive away
Also i can be on the beach in rocky point Mexico in 3 hours.

Summers do get hot, 115 degrees, thats hot. I do not love the heat but i just keep telling myself its better than a long northwest winter and my car won't get any rust. Actually i do a 25 mile round trip commute on my bike as long as its under 110 degrees, its like cycling into a fan oven but plenty of water and you get used to it. 

As soon as you drive north you immediately climb up from 1000 above sea level to up to 6000 ft above so temps drop as much as 20-30 degrees, the drive makes your ears pop like they do on takeoff/landing on an airplane. The landscape changes to forest and trees so you can go camping and such. There are many state parks, nice walking trails, huge caves to explore and lakes to see. In the winter its just a short drive to Flagstaff and you can go ski-ing. Mountain biking on the red rock trails in Sedonna great fun, especially at sunset. If you want you can drive the 3 hours to the grand canyon. Drives to Vegas and the canyon are very scenic. 

Some of the outer metro areas have nice convenient neighborhoods. I don't think i could go back to living out in the boonies. I am a one block walk from 3 fine restaurants, a micro brewery and pizza place (Oggis) and awesome supermarket (Ajs fine foods). I'm closer to more places than i was in the UK.

I'm a 30 min drive from the fine dinning that can be found in Scottsdale and i love going to watch the PGA Tour FBR Open. The Westgate city center (Westgate City Center : Home) and NHL hockey is only a 15 min drive away as are all the big name concerts at the jobbing.com arena. Westgate also has nice restaurants, I like the Jimmy Buffets Margarittaville and Hells Half Acre bar. 

I remember talking to an old English man in Irish bar in Phoenix bar while watching an England football game, he had been in the navy and been all around the world, he didn't want to live anywhere else but Phoenix. He was very upset as he had so many health issues he could not afford insurance and was having to move back to the UK.

It would take a lot to get me to move from Phoenix, i like the lifestyle the convince and choices of things to do. I do miss the beach in the summer so i could be attracted to somewhere in north or south Carolina close to the ocean I suppose.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> The immediate surrounding area is not very nice, its old and run down.


Somebody's never visited Encanto or even Coronado! The downtown is where Phoenix is happening at the moment...albeit slowly.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

a couple of diamonds in the rough maybe. I hear they are working on downtown. I remember the first time we went downtown on a Sunday about 6 years ago, not a person in sight. Just like in the movie I am Legend.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> a couple of diamonds in the rough maybe. I hear they are working on downtown. I remember the first time we went downtown on a Sunday about 6 years ago, not a person in sight. Just like in the movie I am Legend.


If you want to see a movie of seventies Phoenix downtown, grab a copy of Clint Eastwood's The Gauntlet from the library -- magic stuff!

The downtown is waking up. Have you seen the new Sheraton? Try a First Friday for some atmosphere -- evening of the first Friday of every month..


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> If you want to see a movie of seventies Phoenix downtown, grab a copy of Clint Eastwood's The Gauntlet from the library -- magic stuff!
> 
> The downtown is waking up. Have you seen the new Sheraton? Try a First Friday for some atmosphere -- evening of the first Friday of every month..


Added the film to our netflix queue. Never been the Sheraton, I hear people say its nice although the swimming pool is not that good.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> Added the film to our netflix queue.


Gets a bit weird when on a bus trip from Wickenberg to downtown Phoenix, they end up driving past Superstition Mountain. I think that's called artistic license.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

I was dragged to Florida by husband and his job but I have since fallen in love with my adoptive state. For me most of the attraction lies in what I can do here, for example: the weekend before last I was spotting mother gators and their offspring and wild horses all in their natural habitat on the Saturday and then floating down natural springs with turtles on the Sunday. Last weekend I was kayaking alongside dolphins stopping of at small islands with perfect unoccupied beaches and staying in a town untouched by every chain restaurant/shop you can think of. Life here is pretty good. 

Yes there are hurricanes and it is hot, but nearly 19 million people still manage to live here.


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ms B said:


> I was dragged to Florida by husband and his job but I have since fallen in love with my adoptive state. For me most of the attraction lies in what I can do here, for example: the weekend before last I was spotting mother gators and their offspring and wild horses all in their natural habitat on the Saturday and then floating down natural springs with turtles on the Sunday. Last weekend I was kayaking alongside dolphins stopping of at small islands with perfect unoccupied beaches and staying in a town untouched by every chain restaurant/shop you can think of. Life here is pretty good.
> 
> Yes there are hurricanes and it is hot, but nearly 19 million people still manage to live here.


Sounds good to me!! Where in Florida do you live and how do you find it?


----------



## Justinbinny (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, you should try "Jenson Beach." It's on the east coast 3/4 the way down. It's a tiny litle place in between Port St. Lucie and Stuart Fl. It's a really great place. Every night when I drive through it has a few bars there that have music and some outside. The bands are outside too. I like it a lot. There are a lot of bikes there and everyone looks like they are having a great time. The town is diretly on the water. It's really nice. It's a small historic town. I would live there.... I think you should check it out. Good luck!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Justinbinny said:


> Hey, you should try "Jenson Beach." It's on the east coast 3/4 the way down. It's a tiny litle place in between Port St. Lucie and Stuart Fl. It's a really great place. Every night when I drive through it has a few bars there that have music and some outside. The bands are outside too. I like it a lot. There are a lot of bikes there and everyone looks like they are having a great time. The town is diretly on the water. It's really nice. It's a small historic town. I would live there.... I think you should check it out. Good luck!


strange to answer a 4 year old post


----------

